# SON1C Wax Carnaubavore Review



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I was really looking forward to having a little play with this wax at the weekend. As the distributor, Chris from Waxamomo brought a few pots down for us to have a look at during our small detailing meet on Saturday.

I have to say I'm a big fan of these small boutique wax manufacturers. I love Bouncers waxes, and SON1C looks (hopefully) to be the next in line to join them up there in the world of hand made wax!

The car was a 3 yr old white BMW 116i which had been cleaned, chemically decontaminated, clayed and polished with Dodo Lime Prime before we applied the wax.



*First impressions...*

I really like the size of the pot. Sometimes I do feel that 200ml or 250ml can be a little bit too much wax. Yes I know you get more for your money, and if you're a pro detailer then I can imagine you get through it, but I've never finished a tub of wax!

The colour of the wax is a deep red/pink colour, and initially appears quite hard in texture. There is a sweet scent too, but I couldn't quite put my finger on what it was. If I had to guess I would say it's a sweet cherry/marzipan scent. Normally I'm not keen but I have to say I really liked it.

The packaging and label design is functional, not as elegant as the Auto Finesse labelling or it doesn't quite have the expensive feel of a DWax product. I would say that it's very similar to Bouncers products in that department. Still great quality and a simple, striking and functional design with a nice black pot.

*What's it like to use?*

In a word, excellent!

We tried a couple of different applicators, firstly the blue DWax foam applicators. With these we found that it was quite hard to spread a thin, even layer and that the pad didn't really like to be loaded up very easily. We then changed to the ValetPRO applicators which are a more dense foam, and it made a world of difference.

The pad loaded up easily and the wax was a doddle to spread. Quite a hard texture was which softened a little when moved around the pot, it was much easier to achieve a thin layer on the car. Here are a couple of pictures of it curing:





The wax was left to cure for probably an hour before buffing whilst we got on with cleaning and sealing the glass, wheels/tyres and polishing the tail pipe. When we returned we found that the bonnet was quite difficult to buff (thicker wax layer due to the DW apps) but the rest of the car was very easy indeed!

*Results *

Who could resist grabbing a spray bottle of water to test the beading! Very tall, tight beads formed on the surface and it looked amazing! I'd love to see it in the rain!









It left a very slick, glossy look on the white which we were all very impressed with.

*Final Verdict?*

At a shade under £50 it's a reasonably expensive wax, but it's well worth remembering that it is 100% natural. No synthetic ingredients whatsoever and that makes it an interesting proposition.

Time will tell on durability but I'd be expecting 3-4 months from a couple of coats.

It's another really nice wax that really feels like hours worth of testing and development have gone into it (if you've read the homebrew thread you'll know it's been a long process!) and I should think it will sell really well.

I'm looking forward to seeing what else comes out of the SON1C lab in the near future!

If you're interested in buying, Waxamomo are the distributor for the UK and Europe and the waxes are in stock as we speak!

http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/ecom-prodshow/Son1C.html

Jon


----------



## Autogeek (Mar 3, 2011)

Great review! I have to try some soon.


----------



## SON1C (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to do this JB, top quality writeup and I love the beading shots!
Also to your last comment things are certainly busy in the waxatory


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice review Jon. Cant wait to try this wax


----------



## SON1C (Jun 13, 2013)

MEH4N said:


> Nice review Jon. Cant wait to try this wax


Shouldn't be much longer! :thumb:


----------



## SON1C (Jun 13, 2013)

Update SON1C Wax Carnaubavore is actually 150 ml of content not 120 ml.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

That's a bonus! :thumb:
I thought it looked and felt ginormous for 120 ml


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Very nice! I feel a bit out of touch these days as I know nothing about these SON1C waxes and you know I like trying new ones. Loving the 100% natural ingredients too, I'm becoming a bit more 'green' in my personal life and this is sounds good to me. Will add this to my now rather large list of waxes to try


----------

